# Is it ever too hot to knit?



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.

What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Change to cottons but never quit!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Work on swatches for future projects as they are so little they do not sit in my lap. Then I don't have to put off starting a new project while I go through the swatching process; it is already done.

We are also having the heat north of Seattle--record breakers yesterday and today. But we go back to rain for the weekend.


----------



## Joy Hoffmann (Oct 23, 2011)

you are getting what we went through during our summer heat up in the 40sdeg. Celsius for days on end but winter is coming on now so it's good sleeping weather now, the days are still nice where we live up near the Queensland border we don't get much winter or Autumn come to that. So the knitting comes out.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> ... What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


I wipe down the cats with a wet washcloth, park myself in front of a fan, watch TV, and knit on small things like mittens, hats, scarves, potholders, etc.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

It's never too hot to knit!
I knit viscose tops for myself in the summer...


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.
> 
> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


I take all my clothes off except the minimum basics and lie down in front of a cooling fan.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I knit charted washcloths or just plain ones and use cotton yarns for doing them. But, because of health reasons, my a/c is always going so I can knit anything I wish really. My body gets cold but my lungs appreciate the coolness of the a/c. 

Aren't those tops beautiful?? And, the dress is awesome. Wish I had the gift to knit like that!!!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

For me its never too hot to knit. I just sit inside with a fan or the a/c going.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I do embroidery.


----------



## Niele da Kine (May 1, 2013)

That's why there's spinning. I suppose you could put little fans on the wheel's spokes so you'd get some air moving while making yarn.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

It's never too hot to knit. I sit inside with a fan on.
No matter what the weather is like I still knit


----------



## jannetie (May 30, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.
> 
> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


When it's too hot to knit, I garden..and then I get to wear my crocheted garden hats!


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

shadypineslady said:


> Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.
> 
> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


I use to think so, but I knitted through our summer because I had a grandson arriving in April and wanted to get all the knitting done before he arrived. I can only do this because we have a/condinioning and I would sit right under one of the vents. At time I had to put on a light cardigan LOL. Jane


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Been there! Lived most of my life in Africa.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I tend to slow down in the summer, maybe knit only socks.

Love your knits Handy - beautiful work.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I can't remember when it was too hot to knit. Perhaps this summer? Here's hoping.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Rosette said:


> I can't remember when it was too hot to knit. Perhaps this summer? Here's hoping.


Lol. Let's hope this summer is better than the last few we have endured.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I try to plan my projects better, so I'm not working on big things during the summer. A few years ago, I was scrambling to finish the afghan below for my daughter's August wedding and I was MISERABLE.

Right now I have visions of knitting outside, on a small project, under a shady tree, with a cool breeze, drink close by. The truth is, I'm in the middle of an afghan for another daughter's birthday in late June and if I don't get my rear in gear I may be in the same predicament.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wipe down the cats with a wet washcloth, park myself in front of a fan, watch TV, and knit on small things like mittens, hats, scarves, potholders, etc.


Great idea. I bet my cat will appreciate a wet washcloth. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank God I don't have that problem anymore. Spent many years in Africa. Been there, done it, no more


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

When it is too hot, I knit socks.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I have AC, so, I knit at any temperature.


----------



## Washashore (Jan 18, 2014)

I take my knitting down to the pond, set up my chair under a tree and knit away. There is always a breeze, if it gets
too hot I just take a dip. I don't knit anything big, usually socks or gloves. It's my little paradise, I can't wait for the good weather to come!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Central air allows me to knit year round.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Shadypineslady, living in England can't say I have ever had that problem Lol. Jenny x


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

My spare time is spent gardening in summer. I still knit but not much, usually just continue on projects I already have going.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Linday said:


> Central air allows me to knit year round.


Me too, I am so thankful to have AC.

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

The only time I feel it's too hot to knit is when it's too hot to breathe, which is rare LOL but as other have said, that's the time for small projects in cool fibers like cotton or bamboo.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Frances14 said:


> Hi Shadypineslady, living in England can't say I have ever had that problem Lol. Jenny x


Lol I can wear cowls in Scotland all year round!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> It's never too hot to knit!
> I knit viscose tops for myself in the summer...


So, _that_ is what I should do with the bag of viscose that's been in my stash forever! Of course, mine wouldn't be nearly as holey. Gorgeous work!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mea said:


> I try to plan my projects better, so I'm not working on big things during the summer. A few years ago, I was scrambling to finish the afghan below for my daughter's August wedding and I was MISERABLE. ...


Absolutely beautiful afghan! :thumbup:


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Absolutely beautiful afghan! :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

shadypineslady said:


> Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.
> 
> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


Hello "neighbor", it sure has been hot!! Fortunately it's cooling down today and should be comfortable for the weekend  
But, "too hot to knit"? I didn't think there was such a thing as too [anything] to knit! :wink:


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Change to cottons but never quit!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Drive over to Laguna Lake Park (off Madonna Rd) taking your knitting with you---sit under a shady tree and knit away! Works well until heat reaches about 97--good for you, but not your cat. :-(


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Not for me, and I live in sunny Florida with frequent triple digit heat. It is occasionally too humid for knitting outdoors, but when it is too sticky out, I only knit inside, and when the wool is not appealing, I switch to linens and cottons.

Dee


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Go to the air conditioned senior center or public library and knit


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Go to the air conditioned senior center or public library and knit


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

granker said:


> Go to the air conditioned senior center or public library and knit


I used to go hang out at the (well air-conditioned) casino, _pretending_ to play Keno, knitting and accepting all the icy Diet Coke I could drink. Maybe I should return there when the heat arrives here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I will also pull out my cross stitch when it is to hot/sweaty to knit. Or read a really good book!


----------



## jworthington87 (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

We haven't gotten to experience that weather yet here in PA.Think today was 55* so I'm sure when it does warm up I'll be making socks like I do most the tim anyway..lol


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

It's never too hot for me to knit, we have ducted evaporative cooling. (much cheaper to run than A/C. Good in the dry heat, no good for humidity, but we don't get that much.)

Try working on smaller things made from cotton rather than wool, like dish cloths, face cloths or pretty lacy summer scarves. (I sometimes wear these as my neck can get cold from the A/C and fans in different place we go to.)


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

mea said:


> ....The truth is, I'm in the middle of an afghan for another daughter's birthday in late June and if I don't get my rear in gear I may be in the same predicament.


That afghan is just beautiful! I LOVE all the different panels, you'd never get bored knitting it. I looks so nice (for want of a better word) done in white.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

It's never too hot to knit when you have AC.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> It's never too hot to knit when you have AC.


No AC in my house, not yet anyway. I make do with fans, and visiting air-conditioned public spaces. I often regret not having AC, especially when I can't sleep because of the heat/humidity, but until a doctor tells me to get AC, I'll tough it out. It's not like summer weather here lasts as long as winter!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

never


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I knit all year round. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

No. We have air condioners . Never to hot for me.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Too hot to knit?
I wouldn't know-I live on the East coast of Scotland.
In addition it seems that every time I go on holiday-even to California twice-the weather takes a turn for the worse,alas.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh shadypineslady, I'm feeling for you. Years ago when I lived in Gilroy, there was a parade the first Saturday of May and it was 100 in the shade. Boy, I don't miss that! I think its never too hot to knit but we have to choose our project accordingly ... like, a big long afghan in bulky wool should be postponed. But a pair of socks or a little cotton top ought to work okay. 
I'm glad you are remembering to drink your water; put a little natural salt like Himalayan salt in it to keep your minerals balanced.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

It is never too hot to knit... You are sitting when you knit, not working up a sweat! It DOES get too hot to cook/do housework, though!!! 

Knit socks in the summer... Lightweight yarn and nothing lying in your lap! Your feet will be happy you did!

That said... I live in the frozen North... On the Canadian border... It never gets "hot" where I live... That is WHY I took up knitting as a hobby..... Many months indoors and LOTS of use for warm woolens...... If I lived in a warmer climate, my golf game would be better than my knitting skills!!!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I find it never to hot to knit,I do knit a lot of cotton in the real hot weather.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Valjean said:


> I find it never to hot to knit,I do knit a lot of cotton in the real hot weather.


You are the second knitter to mention that... I cannot use cotton yarns in the summer... My hands get warm and the slightest amount of perspiration causes the cotton to shed.... And cotton gets damp...terrible to try to knit with damp yarn from warm/sometimes moist hands..... Fine gauge wool (sock yarn or fingering weight wool) is so much more comfortable to work with for me than cotton when it is hot!

The very LAST yarn I would choose is cotton in the summer, but I guess it works for some of you....


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

pick up your knitting and go to Starbucks or the Library or the common court in the mall...lots of places have " free" a/c and besides....isn't that why A/C was invented in the first place? so knitters coiuld continue knitting all summer long???
Poor kitty... keep her ears and paw pads cool with a damp paper towel.....


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I moved to Florida so I would never be cold, so I don't complain about the heat when it comes. And I'm going to Truckee in June, where it will be so cold (for me) that I will be glad I spent all that time knitting, since I will have warm sweaters ad socks.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> For me its never too hot to knit. I just sit inside with a fan or the a/c going.


ditto


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I continue to knit year round but I have a friend that stops inin March and starts back in September.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I knit smaller items in the heat so nothing really sits on my lap. I make up those mittens and hats the grandson will need in the winter, washcloths, or baby items. Summer is so short, I don't have to worry about it very much!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I take my knitting somewhere that has a/c and knit there. Sometimes it's church or the Mall, or a friend's house. But I try to keep going. I don't have a/c except in the bedroom. Sometimes I go in the bedroom and sit against the headboard and knit with the window a/c on or go to the basement where it's usually cooler but still very humid. I try anything.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

NO it is sometime the only thing to do. Always can sit on The porch with a cool drink and make winter socks


----------



## Tommier (Jul 20, 2013)

Socks, socks, socks. It's never too hot


----------



## Washashore (Jan 18, 2014)

Tommier said:


> Socks, socks, socks. It's never too hot


 :thumbup:


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I do embroidery.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe try some lace knitting--it never feels hot and heavy in your lap as other knitting can.
Could do with some heat right now--it has barely gotten into the fifties here yet. My favorite hot weather knitting is under my umbrella at the beach!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Lovely blouses! How creative you are.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

I enjoy two, maybe three cool showers a day and jump right back on that hobby horse called "knitting." Actually, knitting is a way of life, another way of breathing out and breathing in, isn't it? 

Besides, goals is goals, and Christmas is not delayed just because of a few heat waves. Yeah, I work with wool in August. :XD:


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

mea said:


> I try to plan my projects better, so I'm not working on big things during the summer. A few years ago, I was scrambling to finish the afghan below for my daughter's August wedding and I was MISERABLE.
> 
> Right now I have visions of knitting outside, on a small project, under a shady tree, with a cool breeze, drink close by. The truth is, I'm in the middle of an afghan for another daughter's birthday in late June and if I don't get my rear in gear I may be in the same predicament.


Was this knit in strips or one piece? It's magnificent! I want to knit one for myself.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Lovely tops!


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

I try to avoid working on larger projects and switch to little ones. I`m thinking little bits of Fairies or more Gypsycream...non-fuzzy yarn...


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

The question made me smile; because, like a couple other gals, I live in Florida - year round. I actually knit more in the summer because it can be too hot and humid to be outside much. Sometimes the challenge is finding patterns to knit that we can wear in Florida. We don't do many turtle necks.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunbathe :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I could knit those items but I only wish that I had the figure to wear them.


DonnieK said:


> Aren't those tops beautiful?? And, the dress is awesome. Wish I had the gift to knit like that!!!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I knit year round, in the summer I usually knit small things. It is really cool here in Sydney at the moment and there is snow on the Snowy Mountains and at Orange (in the central west).


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

Live in central texas where it gets above 110 in the summer but it is never to hot to knit. Use it as my calming time daily.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Send some of that heat my way, please. 
I can't believe it is already May and I have the furnace running - it is only 63F in here this morning and about 60F outside. We've been teased with warm weather a couple of times, but not long enough for me to get out my shorts and t-shirts and put the long-sleeved turtlenecks away. I'm tired of being cold!
I usually knit throughout the summer, just smaller items. I do have central air-conditioning if I choose to use it, but prefer to just open the windows and use the ceiling fans.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

If my hands start to perspire while I am knitting in the summer, I just dust some baby powder on them and this dries them.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.
> 
> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


This is one oif my favorite stories. I knit all the time. If I'm sitting, I'm knitting. Don't mind going to meetings because that, for me, is knitting time.

Years ago my DH and I served on a church committee which met monthly. It was a hot, humid night in August. I sat down, took out my knitting and a woman said (with wonder in her voice), "Do you even knit in the *summer*?" I said, "I knit *all* the time." "Don't your hands sweat?"she asked?

"Want to see her hands sweat?" answered my DH......."take away her knitting."


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

In the summer we get some high humidity along with the heat. the heat alone isn't bad for knitting since there's always a way to keep the work off your lap. In the meantime I switch to quilting or x-stitch. at least the work isn't in my lap.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

BailaC said:


> Was this knit in strips or one piece? It's magnificent! I want to knit one for myself.


Thank you! It's all one piece and the pattern is free. You can (hopefully) find it here:

www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss_lace_panel_throw

I know I changed two of the panels for the heart designs. I might have moved some others around (can't remember) but this is where I started.

Well...don't seem to have the hang of links yet. It's a Caron design I got from Mary maxim


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I knit socks. Small, lightweight.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I have A/C, but if I didn't I would go to a Library or somewhere where they do have A/C.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

PeggyBerle: Wish it would rain here in SC. Hasn't been too hot.
Just enjoy my patterns in the hot weather.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I never stop. There is a small hand held fan that has a place for water.It can also stand. I put ice and water in it and turn the fan on directed at me. From time to time I use the lever that dispenses a light mist.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I know the heat you are talking about fortunately we went from the HIGH 80's (something even in the hottest part of summer we don't get) to the cool 60's and low 70's yesterday... no wind and a nice cloud cover 
No I could not knit in that heat.. and I realize very quickly that we need a new fan! I am predicting ceiling fans in my future.. I think one in the Bedroom right over our bed and one in the living room right over our sitting area will be very nice  
I understand that this is not super hot like parts of the country can get but when you are not prepared for it life can get very uncomfortable fast!!! I lived in Arizona and hated the Air Conditioner but had to use it... I would of loved a nice burst of cool air from one on Wednesday


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Try knitting dollies or dish clothes. Anything small. Socks come to mind.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.
> 
> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


YES! It's most definitely been too hot to knit, crochet, or walk. Even a fan can't help in this heat. It seems to be a degree or two lower every day, so all we can do is hope to get back to normal soon. Maybe it'll be in the mid-90's today. That would be a small improvement, but an improvement nonetheless.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.
> 
> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


We left Palm Desert last Saturday...when it was to be 75 degrees... but the weeks before that cool day the weather had been in the mid to high 90's... and I spent at least 1 hour per day (mid day) on my lounge chair in the sun, knitting my wool blend socks. So...I never quit knitting.
Jane


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

http://videos.komando.com/watch/5464/viral-videos-replace-450-a-c-unit-with-a-15-homemade-solution

Make one of these, or have a friend make one. Cheap air conditioner, cools for 5+ hours.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

I would knit washcloths :thumbup:


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Work on swatches for future projects as they are so little they do not sit in my lap. Then I don't have to put off starting a new project while I go through the swatching process; it is already done..


Such a great idea. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No AC in my house, not yet anyway. I make do with fans, and visiting air-conditioned public spaces. I often regret not having AC, especially when I can't sleep because of the heat/humidity, but until a doctor tells me to get AC, I'll tough it out. It's not like summer weather here lasts as long as winter!


No kidding JJ! I think our summer will feel very very short this year, if it ever gets here. I woke up to this lovely winter scene today. On the upside, it's a great day to stay in and knit! Definitely not too hot to knit today.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

headlemk said:


> http://videos.komando.com/watch/5464/viral-videos-replace-450-a-c-unit-with-a-15-homemade-solution
> 
> Make one of these, or have a friend make one. Cheap air conditioner, cools for 5+ hours.


Very clever idea. Now, where do I find that friend to make one for me? I live in a retirement complex, with mostly old ladies like me.

But it is a good idea for someone who's handy and has the tools.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

jannetie said:


> When it's too hot to knit, I garden..and then I get to wear my crocheted garden hats!


LOL And here in Florida,when it's too hot to garden, I come inside to the AC and knit.


----------



## clairest james (Apr 16, 2014)

today and the rest of the week 90 to 92. if I stop knitting I am afraid it would be all summer. instead I knit for baby's not to hot to handle.


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Change to cottons but never quit!


and start (or continue) a smaller project


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Change to cottons but never quit!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have ac so I am not in your situation.
However, I have continued to knit washcloths and socks whether I am hot or cold. The cold is actually worse for me. My hands stiffen up, and I make wrong stitches. : )


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

Your cat might be more comfortable if a groomer shaved him/her. Doesn't hurt the cat physically but might hurts its dignity. As for knitting when it's too hot, I think simple, small and easy is the way to go!


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

It's spring now but when summer comes I don't knit blankets. I knit cotton sweaters and I'm saving a pair of socks to do when there's a heat wave. I never stop knitting. I have to knit when watching tv.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I knit socks and other small items, but them again, I have a/c so it's not quite so bothersome.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wipe down the cats with a wet washcloth, park myself in front of a fan, watch TV, and knit on small things like mittens, hats, scarves, potholders, etc.


----------



## sewbeth (Oct 13, 2012)

Not a problem here it is SNOWING right now. "ugh"


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

sewbeth said:


> Not a problem here it is SNOWING right now. "ugh"


I feel your pain! I'm in Cochrane. I had to shovel at 9:00am because I was expecting someone. Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggg!!! It's May!!!

:-(


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Knit lace or do off loom bead weaving.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

I am making a baby blanket right now. Squares of approx. 5 inches x 6 inches. 5 different colors, baby blue, soft pink, light green, aqua and white. Each color has different knit in owls. Too small to be on my lap. When complete they are sewn together, the owls eyes, beaks and feet are embroidered on and then the whole afghan had a white border crocheted around it. So unusual, I had only made one many years ago and just recently found the instructions. (I lost many, many patterns and instructions due to a leak under the wet bar, that wasn't noticed for weeks. By that time the patterns were all moldy.)


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> You are the second knitter to mention that... I cannot use cotton yarns in the summer... My hands get warm and the slightest amount of perspiration causes the cotton to shed.... And cotton gets damp...terrible to try to knit with damp yarn from warm/sometimes moist hands..... Fine gauge wool (sock yarn or fingering weight wool) is so much more comfortable to work with for me than cotton when it is hot!
> 
> The very LAST yarn I would choose is cotton in the summer, but I guess it works for some of you....


I shake baby powder on my hands in very humid weather.oops I am repeating another person s post


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mea said:


> www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss_lace_panel_throw
> 
> Well...don't seem to have the hang of links yet.


The trick to inserting a link in KP is to have it *begin* with those seven magic characters before the www., as in: http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/lace-panel-throw . You may not see them in the address line of your browser, but if you copy/paste the line you _do_ see, they will magically appear when you paste it into KP.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

If you only have a fan, & no air-conditioning, you can easily make the wind blow cooler by hanging up a damp, but not dripping, towel between a made up framework, like between two chairs, upside down, or a portable clothes drier (used to be called a clothes-horse) or whatever you can utilise, and place it in front of the fan (but not too close) so it is positioned to blow directly on to you. Eventually, the towel will end up dry & you will need to wet it again, and you must guard against getting too cold, so be careful.
Someone who had lived in India told me this trick, and it
certainly does work, if you are truly suffering from the
heat & need some relief. You may even get knitting again!
Has anyone else tried this out?
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Moisey said:


> If you only have a fan, & no air-conditioning, you can easily make the wind blow cooler by hanging up a damp, but not dripping, towel between a made up framework, like between two chairs, upside down, or a portable clothes drier (used to be called a clothes-horse) or whatever you can utilize, and place it in front of the fan (but not too close) so it is positioned to blow directly on to you. Eventually, the towel will end up dry & you will need to wet it again, and you must guard against getting too cold, so be careful.
> Someone who had lived in India told me this trick, and it
> certainly does work, if you are truly suffering from the
> heat & need some relief. You may even get knitting again!
> ...


Back in the 50s, my grandmother's husband used to bring home a whole block of ice (it filled the bathtub), and he put it in the bathtub, put a big fan to draw the coolth from the bathroom to the rest of the house. My grandmother liked it.
However, it does nothing to reduce the humidity. Where I live - an island - the killer is the high humidity. An air-conditioner removes the moisture from the air in addition to cooling it. Sitting in front of (or below) a fan cools the body by causing the swifter evaporation of moisture (sweat) from the body, thus cooling it.

I can spend small $ to run a fan to cool my body, or big $$$$ to cool all the furniture as well as myself. I've opted for the former.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I Crochet potholders when it is too hot to knit. I remember my Mother using the wet towel trick when I was a little girl. We lived down in the hills in the Ozarks and this was long before we had electricity so she would hang the wet towels in the open doorways.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, Jessica-Jean, I can understand not tolerating the humidity. I have two brothers living in Darwin, and many years ago I stayed there for about three months and there
wasn't a great deal of air-conditioning around in those days
(the 1960's)& I felt like I couldn't breathe properly.
I showered many times a day, trying to cool down, & at night
we had huge nets over the beds with fans blowing on us all
night. In the morning there were large insects of every description you can think of all trapped in the nets, and
they were so much larger than any I have seen in Perth.
Those were the days. I was so glad to return home again.
We have the air-con on tonight to warm us up now as in to 
Autumn & only 8 degrees. The cats creep into bed in the
early hours to warm up against our legs. They are not silly. Having never seen snow, I can only stare in wonder
at the photos posted here & am glad I am not out on those
snowy roads. Brrrr!
Moisey


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Snow is wonderful! In season, not in May!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hot or cold I knit!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

We had such a long, cold, snowy winter and now a cold - rainy - sometimes warm - sometimes not so much .... that I can't even fathom it being "too hot" to do anything! But ask me again in July/August!


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow! These are beautiful


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Never too hot to knit!  I sit indoors, in the A/C, under a ceiling fan, and work on projects. Usually I work on warm-weather items, but toward the end of our seemingly endless summers, I'll start knitting woolens again. Thank goodness for A/C and ceiling fans!

Hazel


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

headlemk said:


> http://videos.komando.com/watch/5464/viral-videos-replace-450-a-c-unit-with-a-15-homemade-solution
> 
> Make one of these, or have a friend make one. Cheap air conditioner, cools for 5+ hours.


that's pretty neat... if it gets unbearable this summer I may be using this idea


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Moisey said:


> If you only have a fan, & no air-conditioning, you can easily make the wind blow cooler by hanging up a damp, but not dripping, towel between a made up framework, like between two chairs, upside down, or a portable clothes drier (used to be called a clothes-horse) or whatever you can utilise, and place it in front of the fan (but not too close) so it is positioned to blow directly on to you. Eventually, the towel will end up dry & you will need to wet it again, and you must guard against getting too cold, so be careful.
> Someone who had lived in India told me this trick, and it
> certainly does work, if you are truly suffering from the
> heat & need some relief. You may even get knitting again!
> ...


Yes, my mother and grandmother cooled down the living room in this way. In Sacramento CA, the heat is often in the 3-digit range and usually dry heat, not humid. We would often have two or three fans going at the same time, towels at the ready for each fan.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wipe down the cats with a wet washcloth, park myself in front of a fan, watch TV, and knit on small things like mittens, hats, scarves, potholders, etc.


As usual, you have great ideas\advice. We used to put a bowl of ice in front of the fan, seemed to help a little.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

It's never too hot to knit - we do a lot of camping in the summer and I still take the knitting and sit outside and knit -


----------



## sunflower789 (Apr 22, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> I do embroidery.


here in cyprus it is always to hot to knit. therefore, either air conditioning which costs a fortune, a fan, or do embroidery..


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I sit in front of our fan, watch TV & knit. When I do something like this, it takes my mind off of how hot it is.
I knit all year long with #4 yarn/worsted weight or some form of wool. I am not going to let the heat stop me from knitting.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Moisey said:


> If you only have a fan, & no air-conditioning, you can easily make the wind blow cooler by hanging up a damp, but not dripping, towel between a made up framework, like between two chairs, upside down, or a portable clothes drier (used to be called a clothes-horse) or whatever you can utilise, and place it in front of the fan (but not too close) so it is positioned to blow directly on to you. Eventually, the towel will end up dry & you will need to wet it again, and you must guard against getting too cold, so be careful.
> Someone who had lived in India told me this trick, and it
> certainly does work, if you are truly suffering from the
> heat & need some relief. You may even get knitting again!
> ...


Before they got AC my sister used to put a large bowl of ice in front of the fan. It helped if you were sitting close to it.


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

Go to a public place and knit. A library, a fancy mall with a person playing a baby grand (Nordstroms ). Too bad you couldn't take your cat with you.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.
> 
> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


I do small projects that don't sit on my lap.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Small cotton items are excellent for the hot weather.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

How about socks these are my go to when traveling or it's to hot out.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Your knitting is gorgeous. My MIL knitted like that and made some beautiful dresses. I ended up donating them to the theater group here in S.C. Along with the theater length gloves.You do fabulous work.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Work on swatches for future projects as they are so little they do not sit in my lap. Then I don't have to put off starting a new project while I go through the swatching process; it is already done.
> 
> We are also having the heat north of Seattle--record breakers yesterday and today. But we go back to rain for the weekend.


What a good idea!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Stay inside with the air conditioning.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

Works good if the humidity is low..........not so much for the Houston, Galveston area! Humidity has been, many times, 100%! :lol:


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

It's never too hot to knit, you just have to adjust you project, dish cloths, socks and baby sweaters are great hot weather projects.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wipe down the cats with a wet washcloth, park myself in front of a fan, watch TV, and knit on small things like mittens, hats, scarves, potholders, etc.


Except for the cat part I'm with you. Even during my private summer I still knit


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Living in California I've learned to not knit with wool when it's hot.
Silk, cotton, linen, rayon. I find acrylic almost as hot as wool. This week up here in Napa it was pretty hot, so I'm glad I'm knitting with silk yarn.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

What is wrong with cats? I got one through the want ads, a calico. She was so frightened when I first got her as she was traumatized by her first owner. It took her a whole year to jump up onto my lap. I loved it. But now, it is already getting hot in southeast Texas! And her 103 degree body can get a bit uncomfortable at times. Also she has to be between me and my laptop, kind of hard to type (or do any kind of needlework) with her chubby body in the way. But, I wouldn't have it any other way! Her name is Emmylou.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

To grasshopper: I think Roe meant that she didn't have a cat so that part of the message didn't apply to her.

I have 3 cats & they constantly try to get my attention to
be fed or cuddled etc. and yes they do climb around the 
screen & the keyboard & one insists on sitting on my mouse
& mouse-pad. One of them starts to give me little love-bites
on the side of my arm, so I have to get up to feed him. We
have 3 boxes up high behind us, so we "file" them in their
boxes, once fed & they drift of to sleep. We love them all.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's been hot here too... I'm in Southern California. Luckily I do have A/C... can't wait to see the electricity bill. 

But, if I didn't have a/c I'd sit in front of a fan... watch movies on the tube and knit... as usual. AND, drink lots of water.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

A hot spell can be miserable without a/c. Check this video out for a way to lower the temp a little:




Lots of ideas on YouTube, search "homemade air conditioner" to see them. Hope you're cooler soon.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

No!! Never!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Am living in the (finished) basement of my son and DIL's house. There is no separate thermostat so it always ends up being way, way too cool in the summer, and sometimes too cool in the winter as well. So, for me, it never gets too hot to knit, LOL!

They have to keep it quite cool in Summer as my son has MS.


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

I turn on the air conditioner and then it's never too hot to knit!!&#128516;


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

anita4mk said:


> The question made me smile; because, like a couple other gals, I live in Florida - year round. I actually knit more in the summer because it can be too hot and humid to be outside much. Sometimes the challenge is finding patterns to knit that we can wear in Florida. We don't do many turtle necks.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.
> 
> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


i live in hot San Diego County and also have a cat with a thick fur coat. Each summer I give her a summer cut, AKA the lion cut. Did you also have the same hot winds we were experiencing?


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I knit year round, but enjoy it most in the winter when I can cover up with the baby blankets I make, once they are long enough to cover up my lap and legs.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


Crank up the air conditioning. It should never be too hot to knit unless the electricity goes out.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

mea said:


> Thank you! It's all one piece and the pattern is free. You can (hopefully) find it here:
> 
> www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss_lace_panel_throw
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's in my Ralvelry library. Think I'll start it in the fall. On topic - this doesn't look like a summer project!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I look at my stash and start trying to match up patterns to the stash. I print off 3 or 4 patterns I think will work with the different yarns and colors so that once the heat wave breaks (which is usually only a few days or weeks) I'm fresh and ready to start a new project.


----------



## Star of Logy Bay (Jan 12, 2012)

Here on Canada's east coast, we may have 10 cm of snow on Tuesday!!! It never gets too hot here to knit....even in the middle of our summer!! However, we did just get back from Florida and I cannot imagine knitting outside... but inside in a nice air conditioned room I think I might manage!!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

knit small projects so not much in the lap


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Change to cottons but never quit!


Me too!!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Change to cottons but never quit!


I agree! Here in Texas I just switch to small cotton projects like dishcloths. Christmas here I come.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Not a problem I've ever faced here in northern Alberta Canada! Here it is May 4th and still snowing/raining/blowing/being miserable. But, if I ever were faced with that problem, I'd likely use up all my sock yarn as those small projects don't sit on my knees. Also it might be a good opportunity to take stock of my stash and marry up patterns with stash so that when it cooled off, I'd be able to get right at it!
Amazing how the world weather is changing!


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

How about buying a small electric heater to place by your feet? I bought 2 of them at Target, after the winter season very cheap. I use one to warm up my bathroom before I shower. Happy Cinco de Mayo, everyone.................oops, I just noticed the date is May 4th not the 5th.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Funny thing. In CO we never used to need A/C. It would only get really hot in late July and early August. When we lived here (granted at 1000' higher than where we are now) in the 90s, our house didn't even have an air conditioner.

Now we live at 6200' and definitely use our A/C. The last few summers it has been getting up to near 100*F for days and days in a row. And the winters have been milder (except this past one). Global warming? Anyway, I'll knit right through the summer with my A/C on. Luckily I don't work with wool, so that helps. Wool makes me itch, and most of my family doesn't like it either, so I use synthetics or cotton/linen/silk blends. Also I don't think I'll tackle large afghans; smaller items are more fun when it's hot.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

grasshopper said:


> Works good if the humidity is low..........not so much for the Houston, Galveston area! Humidity has been, many times, 100%! :lol:


I can relate to the humidity! I am originally from San Antonio, TX, and although the humidity is bad there, it's nothing like Houston! When it's 100% humidity you can touch your arm and it will be wet, as if it was raining. True, I've been there! Houston, you have my sympathy! :roll:

P.S. That's a big reason why I live in CO now! My hubby's lungs can't take the humidity, and I love the dry weather.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> It's never too hot to knit!
> I knit viscose tops for myself in the summer...


Beautiful!

Knit cotton dish cloths for presents.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

Lucky you! I don't want to leave now........my grandkids and soon to be great-grandkids are all here in this area, except for one.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I can relate to the humidity! I am originally from San Antonio, TX, and although the humidity is bad there, it's nothing like Houston! When it's 100% humidity you can touch your arm and it will be wet, as if it was raining. True, I've been there! Houston, you have my sympathy! :roll:
> 
> P.S. That's a big reason why I live in CO now! My hubby's lungs can't take the humidity, and I love the dry weather.


I have a niece who lives in Houston. I always tell her she has just the right amount of naturally curly hair to live there. Mine is naturally string straight so I couldn't possibly live there.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

I have 'string straight' hair too. After combing out a set, I use a lot of hairspray. Don't like it, but beats setting it every night. How did we ever get away from knitting?


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> It's never too hot to knit!
> I knit viscose tops for myself in the summer...


I love your viscose projects! You do beautiful work; my compliments. :thumbup:


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Living in the England, for almost 58 years, I can't ever recall it being too hot to knit. Hot would be nice for a change! 
We had a holiday home in Florida for about 10 years but it was never too hot to knit when we were there either, occasionally just too humid. 
I'm not a great fan of air conditioning in public places in Florida as I find it is set far too cold for me and I live in the North East of England and am used to cold weather! 
If it did ever get too hot to knit I think I would spend my time going through my thousands of knitting patterns searching for the next project to knit and then I'd have to go out to buy yarn. Roll on the hot weather I say.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.
> 
> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


look at knitting pattern and read. Hope you can read soon. I live in Ca. so I know hot knitting. Even been known to knit bikinis for skinny friends. small cotton project like slippers. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

grasshopper said:


> I have 'string straight' hair too. After combing out a set, I use a lot of hairspray. Don't like it, but beats setting it every night. How did we ever get away from knitting?


Easy. We were talking about whether or not it was ever too hot to knit, then the posts came in about heat and humidity. Humidity causes hair to go limp and you came up with a solution! That's just how our minds work.

So, now, is it ever too hot for *you* to knit?

And to hell with hair styles....if we have yarn, what else matters?


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I knit cotton dishcloths for small gifts to keep on hand.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Boy I agree...as long as we have yarn....forget the hair!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

It's NEVER TOO Hot to knit........

That's why I use circular interchangeable needles.......


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I still knit in our summers and never quit. The train is air conditioned as is my home, so no problem for me. If is the idiots that clip the door open on our train that really annoys me as they are getting off the train, they do not need to hook it open. They wouldn't like it if I went to their homes and left their doors wide open with the air conditioning on or for that matter the heating.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Because of air conditioning,It has never been to hot for me to knit. In the warm weather seasons I usually knit with cotton or cotton blends. Sometimes I will work on socks because it is such a small project to handle.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I think I would try and save for an air conditioner if one would fit in the window. Try a table or TV tray to lay your work on so it does't rest on you lap. I knit until my hands sweat. But try to find a cool place so I can resume my work. I feel for you. I'm sure it won't be long and we will have the heat here in Ohio. 83' is forecast for Thursday and rain. So it will be humid. But I knit or crochet all year long. Sr Centers are a great place to retreat too.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> It's never too hot to knit!
> I knit viscose tops for myself in the summer...[SNIP}
> [/SNIP]


I agree, it's never to hot to knit . I turn on a fan and go for the light weight yarns.

HandyFamily, your items are gorgeous!


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

Now I can wish everyone a Happy Cinco de Mayo! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I knit anyway. But, in Ohio we can have a lot of humidity, and it makes really slow going.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I still knit - and think of winter!!!!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Suesknits said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Knit cotton dish cloths for presents.


Beautiful tops, great work! I'm in awe.... :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.
> 
> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


Wish we had a little of that problem here in Ireland!!!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

It's never to hot to knit socks!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I continue to knit (or crochet) and don't pay any attention to the weather! Thinking about knitting or crocheting a sweater for winter sure does help cool you off!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

mea said:


> I try to plan my projects better, so I'm not working on big things during the summer. A few years ago, I was scrambling to finish the afghan below for my daughter's August wedding and I was MISERABLE.
> 
> Right now I have visions of knitting outside, on a small project, under a shady tree, with a cool breeze, drink close by. The truth is, I'm in the middle of an afghan for another daughter's birthday in late June and if I don't get my rear in gear I may be in the same predicament.


In the past, I have started afghans in late August, to have them big enough in October to keep me warm while I finish them (They are usually squares or panels).


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

For at least 10 1/2 months of the year - - It is HOT here....

I Knit year around - outdoors if its Spring, Fall & Winter & during the summer I knit indoors in the Air-conditioning.....

Today it is 1:30 pm and it is currently 93 degrees & with the Humidity it feels like 102 degrees Fahrenheit.......

.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

nannie343 said:


> Boy I agree...as long as we have yarn....forget the hair!


Forget the heat! Let's pretend it's a figment of our imagination!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I know I said earlier that I knit with the A/C on. Lately, however, it's gotten hotter. I'm knitting a baby blanket, and as it grows, i get hotter too! It really sucks having a double layer of blanket on me! Tonight I switched to a pair of fingerless mittens for a little break. I'll get back to the baby blanket in a day or two when I finish the mitts. :roll: :wink:

And then no more blankets till it cools off in the fall. Learned my lesson!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

farmkiti said:


> I know I said earlier that I knit with the A/C on. Lately, however, it's gotten hotter. I'm knitting a baby blanket, and as it grows, i get hotter too! It really sucks having a double layer of blanket on me! Tonight I switched to a pair of fingerless mittens for a little break. I'll get back to the baby blanket in a day or two when I finish the mitts. :roll: :wink:
> 
> And then no more blankets till it cools off in the fall. Learned my lesson!


Afghans, when I make them, get started in September. By the time they are long enough to feel warm on my body - it's October or November! Not a bad way to keep the legs warm.!!


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope never to hot to knit. Was 102 today and I worked on a chemo hat with the ball of yarn in my lap. I'm happy with my project as everything I've tried for the last couple of months have been epic fails. So just happy to have a couple of projects that are working for a change! The other project is a bear cub that is nearly finished and just waiting for the eyes & nose parts to arrive.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> Here on California's Central Coast, it's been too hot to knit for a few days. We are having a very early heat wave; usually these occur in the Fall. The fan has been going 24/7, cause my apartment has no a/c. I can't even bear to have any of my knitting on my lap right now. But I feel more sorry for my cat, who has a thick fur coat. All I can do is drink lots of water and stay quiet, and wait for the heat to pass.
> 
> What do you do when it's too hot to knit?


Change yarn and project size - make small cotton projects like face cloths, dish cloths or phone bags.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Peggy Beryl said:


> We are also having the heat north of Seattle--record breakers yesterday and today. But we go back to rain for the weekend.


I am so looking forward to that rain--so is my garden! I knit socks when it is hot.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> It's never too hot to knit!
> I knit viscose tops for myself in the summer...
> 
> You should be very cool in those!


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

mea said:


> I try to plan my projects better, so I'm not working on big things during the summer. A few years ago, I was scrambling to finish the afghan below for my daughter's August wedding and I was MISERABLE.
> 
> Right now I have visions of knitting outside, on a small project, under a shady tree, with a cool breeze, drink close by. The truth is, I'm in the middle of an afghan for another daughter's birthday in late June and if I don't get my rear in gear I may be in the same predicament.


Beautiful, beautiful afghan.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Mollie said:


> YES! It's most definitely been too hot to knit, crochet, or walk. Even a fan can't help in this heat. It seems to be a degree or two lower every day, so all we can do is hope to get back to normal soon. Maybe it'll be in the mid-90's today. That would be a small improvement, but an improvement nonetheless.


Mid 90's would be an improvement?! :-o Ohhh, you in California have my sympathy!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Change to cottons but never quit!


I agree ---- it is HOT here --- like 11 months of the year --- 
And
I am ALWAYS knitting by hand with my circular needles......
Because with circular needles - you rarely have the knitting 'in your lap'...


----------

